# Marin Bear Valley



## AyJay (12 Mar 2017)

Oh dear, I've done it again. I've bought another MTB!!
Can't seem to stop since I have retired. Still I suppose I need something to do. 
This one is a Marin Bear Valley in need of a lot of TLC.
It is basically all there but the bike has not been used for a while.
Pictures will follow as I progress.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2017)

What year?


----------



## AyJay (12 Mar 2017)

Mid to late 90's I would think.


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2017)

canti's were early to mid 90's and v's late 90's


----------



## Flyboy (12 Mar 2017)

I had one of them


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2017)

Flyboy said:


> I had one of them



still got one


----------



## AyJay (12 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> canti's were early to mid 90's and v's late 90's



Maybe a bit earlier than I thought then.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2017)

Sold mine a couple of years ago. T'was a 1991 model, 400lx gruppo, one of the last with the grey PTFE non stick finish.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Mar 2017)

nearly bought one a year or so ago,

was in decent nick, would have been £50 or so.

Let it go as was after something to possibly use as a tourer and being a bit fernickety, would have preferred doubled up rack/guard mounts at the back. Looked like a pretty damn good bike though.


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2017)

Mine is now a tourer (1997 version)


----------



## AyJay (12 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Sold mine a couple of years ago. T'was a 1991 model, 400lx gruppo, one of the last with the grey PTFE non stick finish.



This one is grey. I really don't know too much more about it! Brought it home but other things got in the way. Must investigate what it is I have bought.
It was so cheap I couldn't say no.


----------



## AyJay (16 Mar 2017)

Haven't really had any time to continue with this. The Rockhopper is taking my attention at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2017)

AyJay said:


> Haven't really had any time to continue with this. The Rockhopper is taking my attention at the moment.


Pictures.....


----------



## NeilM (24 Mar 2017)

Early 90's Bear Valley is my wife's all time favourite bike. She had one back in the 90's and rode it until it was completely knackered, she then went through a series of other bikes, including a newer Bear Valley.. no good. A couple of years ago she found another, all original on Preloved... £60!

She hardly rides it, but she knows it's there when she wants it, ahhhh happy ending.

Yes, she did ride it up and down the road in her slippers.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2017)

Yep, that's just like mine was (the bike, not the lady). Only visible difference is mine had alloy brake levers.


----------



## AyJay (24 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Pictures.....



Bike has now moved on to a new owner who has a bit more time than me for this project.


----------

